# AVD gibt kein Textfeld aus.



## HPL (5. Mai 2012)

Ich habe ein 32-bittiges Windows-XP-Betriebssystem und eclipse classic 3. 7. 2.  
Ich habe android SDK gemäß diesen beiden Anleitungen installiert:

Anleitung für Eclipse und Android SDK
Hello, World | Android Developers 

Beim herunterladen gab es eine Fehlermeldung mit dem ADB-Server, an deren genauen Wortlaut ich mich nicht mehr erinner kann. Wie prüfe ich, ob ADB vorhanden ist bzw. geht?

--> Mein eigentliches Problem ist folgendes. Ich wollte das in der Anleitung beschriebene HelloWorld-Programm:

```
package com.example.helloworld;

import android.app.Activity;
import android.os.Bundle;
import android.widget.TextView;

public class HelloAndroid extends Activity {
   /** Called when the activity is first created. */
   @Override
   public void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
       super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
       TextView tv = new TextView(this);
       tv.setText("Hello, Android");
       setContentView(tv);
   }
}
```

laufenlassen, die AVM-Grafik kam auch, sah aus wie ein Handy, mit Tastatur und alles, aber den Text gab er nicht aus. Irgednwann stand auf der schwarzen Fläche in großen Lettern ANDROID.

Ich meine, wenn das AVD-Ding beim laufenlassen kommt und der Code in eclipse keine Fehlermeldung ausgibt, dann müsste doch schon alles grosso modo richtig installiert sein. Wie kommt es dann, dass er den Text nicht ausgibt? Ich kann mir wie gesagt vorstellen, dass es ein ADB-Problem ist, habe rumgegooglet, aber über ADB gab es im Netz wenig Infos, wie kann ich prüfen, ob ADB funktioniert? Braucht man ADB überhaupt?


----------



## schlingel (5. Mai 2012)

Wenn groß ANDROID steht bootet der Emulator noch. Du solltest irgendwann auf den "Desktop" von Android kommen von dem weg dann deine App gestartet wird.

Prinzipiell ist es allerdings ratsam sich von Anfang an mit dem XML-Layout Handling von Android vertraut zu machen und keine Umwege über den Code zu gehen.


----------



## HPL (5. Mai 2012)

Hi Schlingel! Danke für Deine Antwort. 

Dann war ich wohl zu ungeduldig - ich versuche es jetzt gleich nochmal.

Jo, xml-layout ist in der Einführung auch der nächste Schritt!


----------



## HPL (5. Mai 2012)

Leider wurde die Verbindung zum Emulator irgendwann von alleine abgebrochen.



> [2012-05-05 17:26:37 - HelloWorld] Android Launch!
> [2012-05-05 17:26:37 - HelloWorld] adb is running normally.
> [2012-05-05 17:26:37 - HelloWorld] Performing com.example.helloworld.HelloAndroid activity launch
> [2012-05-05 17:26:37 - HelloWorld] Automatic Target Mode: launching new emulator with compatible AVD 'my_avd'
> ...



Woran könnte das liegen? Arbeitsspeicher habe ich hier am PC nämlich ganz ordentlich.


----------



## schlingel (6. Mai 2012)

Läuft der Emulator weiter oder stürzt er ab? Gibt es das Problem auch wenn du ein echtes Device anschließt? Hast du schon probiert einen neuen Emulator anzulegen?


----------



## HPL (6. Mai 2012)

Der Emulator stürzt trotz 





> 2012-05-05 17:28:33 - HelloWorld] emulator-5554 disconnected! Cancelling 'com.example.helloworld.HelloAndroid activity launch'!


 nicht ab, d. h. er ist weiterhin da und es sieht so aus als ober er versucht zu booten.

Kann ich in eclipse über "help" meinen derzeitigen Emulator ausbauen und einen neuen Emulator über "install new software" installieren? 

Was die Sache mit dem echten device angeht - es klingt jetzt vielleicht 1 bisschen doof, aber ich habe gar keins.


----------

